# Bay Flats Lodge - "Big Fall Trout"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 21, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Fall is trout season around here, and late November is a prime time to run into healthy, hefty speckled trout in San Antonio Bay and the surrounding waters. Itâ€™s a time when anglers of all ages and levels of experience can boast equal opportunity at enjoying the â€œcatchingâ€ part of the sport of coastal angling. Although there may be days here and there with tough winds and precipitation, November is often a fairly mild month as the coastal regions of Texas prepare for the approach of much colder months in December and January. When the winds subside and the sunshine warms the water, trout fishing can all but explode right before your eyes. It might be cool and drizzling one day, and the next day thereâ€™s not a cloud in the sky with only a 5-mph wind. Itâ€™s on these cool, dry, calm days when almost anything you offer the fish will be right thing to offer them â€" live bait, plastics, plugs, top water baits.

Some of the overall calm days weâ€™ll experience in November will offer you chances at working different types of baits in different places at different times of the day. You should be able to work either mid-size, or small, surface walkers early in the day and into the morning when the sun begins to warm the water. Or you might decide to take advantage of the calm weather and work your top water all day, maybe going to places you generally arenâ€™t able to work a top water bait in simply due to normally high winds. It might mean that youâ€™re able to throw your slow-sinking or suspending bait up into shallow water atop a mid-bay reef so as to be able to examine it with you own two eyes to actually see how it reacts to different motions you make with the your reel and your rod tip. Or it might mean you simply sit with your family and friends in your anchored boat above your favorite shell and grass bottom while making offering-after-offering of live bait to whatever species happens to be interested. But regardless of your election, November is a perfect month to take advantage of all that the Texas coastal region has to offer anyone who loves to spend time in the great outdoors.

This time of year we give thanks for many, many things, most of all the opportunities given to us to enjoy the great outdoors. Itâ€™s a time to reflect back on all the memorable days out on the water and express our true gratitude for all that has been given. The Bay Flats Lodge team wishes you and yours a most safe and Happy Thanksgiving.

Watch Our Latest Videos















2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunny to partly cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 76F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 67F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 79F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Tuesday Night 80 % Precip. / 0.16 in*
Cloudy skies early with thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 68F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Wednesday 60 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High near 75F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear. Low 57F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow will develop today, as low pressure develops in the southern plains. Onshore flow will become moderate to occasionally strong tonight through Tuesday night ahead of an approaching cold front. This front will slowly push into the area Wednesday and weaken. Impacts across marine areas will be minimal, aside from a few showers or a thunderstorm. The front will then meander north and south across the region through late week resulting in fluctuations between weak to moderate northeast and southeast flow. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 66.0 degrees
Seadrift 64.9 degrees
Port Aransas 73.0 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 73.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 5*

Pics 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 6*

Pics 6


----------

